# 2 Hours at Melbourne, FL - 2/1/14



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Central Florida HO Racers and THERACEWAY.BIZ Presents:

2 Hours at Melbourne - Bruce Beaulieu Memorial Race

February 1, 2014

IROC Race Using Stock Storm Extremes with Lexan Bodies

Location: theraceway.biz, 1220 Sarno Rd., Melbourne, FL 32935

Doors open 9:00 am &#150; Practice with your cars. IROC cars for qualifying and the race only.

Qualifying at 11:00 am

Race to Follow

Top four qualifiers will be Team Captains and pick their teams round robin.

Medals will be provided for members of 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Teams.

16 segments at 6 minutes each &#150; 1.5 Minutes between lanes.

One member of each team must marshal at all times during the race.

Entry fee: $10.00 includes pizza.

All HO, 1/24, and 1/32 racers are Welcome!

Out of State Participants are also Welcome!

CFHOR is providing the cars, Harden Creek Slots provided the tires and hubs, and Gumball HO racing provided the painted bodies and the race prep for the cars.

Contact Leo Belleville at 407-498-0297 or [email protected] for additional information.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*The cars for the race!*

It should be a great race. Last year's race was won by 3 feet in 2 hours!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

This race was formally the 2 hrs of Melbourne enduro , this season the CFHOR club members voted to change it to the 2 Hours of Melbourne/ Bruce Beaulieu memorial enduro 
, after the passing of this great racer, talented painter and great friend in 2012 .

A great turnout of 16 racers from all over Florida signed in to remember Bruce , and to do battle in his honor in an enduro race. 

Danny Mayer was the top qualifier.

1st. Place Team Mayer -1335 laps
Danny Mayer
Colten Glass
Count Gibson
Leo Belleville

2nd qualifier Russ Seidler

2nd. Place Team Seidler-1326 laps
Russ Seidler
Adam Glass
Ken Stuteville
Ed Delfin

3rd qualifier Craig Reynolds 1309 laps

3rd. Place Team Reynolds
Craig Reynolds
Marcus Bielski
Steve Bowman
Zack Glass

4th qualifier Terry Flynn

4th. Place Team Flynn-1274 laps
Terry Flynn
Steve Allent
Dennis Bielski
Jimmie Parris

Thanks to Bill Pinch for hosting the race at his first class racing facility ( theraceplace.biz and thanks to all the racers and friends who attended, hope to see all of you next year.

Race report by, Jimmie Parris


----------

